# Chinese Mantis, new member



## notsotragichero (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello,

I'm looking to pick up a Chinese Mantis. I've never owned a mantis before, so I'm looking to something to begin with. Any help, tips and information would also be appreciated! Thanks!

-Brandon


----------



## kmsgameboy (Aug 16, 2009)

Many people will tell you that Chinese are not the BEST starter mantids but I caught a wild Chinese and it has been wonderfull! You may have some problems if you are wanting to hatch them from ooths but over all I think they make wonderfull pets! Feel free to contact me if you want I will gladly share my notes with you. I should have ooths soon if you do want to try hatching some out.


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 17, 2009)

PM sent!


----------



## ismart (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## revmdn (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 17, 2009)

Good grief, Brandon.... where are my manners?!!  I forgot to welcome you.....




so a great big

[SIZE=24pt]WELCOME [/SIZE]to the forum!  Glad to have you here.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ!


----------



## spicey (Aug 18, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Welcome from one new forum member to another![/SIZE]


----------



## d17oug18 (Aug 18, 2009)

hey hey hey, from cali


----------



## notsotragichero (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Bought 2 Chinese nymphs from Katnapper!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! from OHIO!


----------



## Rick (Aug 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## AmandaLynn (Aug 19, 2009)

Welcome, from Washington.


----------

